# qualification bonus points



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello,
Sorry for creating a new thread, but I couldn't find an answer to my question anywhere...
I have some doubts about points for qualification: I have both Master and Bachelor diploma - can I claim points for both this qualifications? It seems obvious that if you have a Master degree, you mast have also a Bachelor...

The reason I am so curious about is, is that it gives me 170 points in total, even though I don't have much experience or offer of employment...


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi, sorry but you only get points for one of them so obviously you will get more points for masters. And none for the bachelor degree. Hope this clears it up.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

